# 'Losing weight' or 'cardio' sub-forum in the 'training' section



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*Would you like a 'losing weight' or 'cardio' sub-forum in the 'training' section?*​
Yes but call it 'cardio' section 675.00%Yes but call it 'losing weight' section 112.50%No, a new section isn't necessary112.50%


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm seeing a fair few threads asking about losing weight. Now I know that there's a 'losing weight' sub-forum in the 'diet & nutrition' section but that's specifically about diet and not training e.g. cardio.

What do people think about having a 'losing weight' or 'cardio' sub-forum in the 'training' section?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Pointless given that diet is far more important than training in losing weight.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it's a good idea, how about a cardio section?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fat said:


> I think it's a good idea, how about a cardio section?


I had wondered if that would be a better name...will amend my OP


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

A cardio section would be a good idea.

It could cover all the different approaches to cardio such as HiiT, SSCV, Tabata etc, and there benefits and pitfalls


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Cardio section wont be a bad idea :thumbup1:

I wont be popping in there to often but still not a bad idea


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

As much as everyone hates cardio it's still necessary!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fat said:


> As much as everyone hates cardio it's still necessary!


I agree, espeically for fitness but also fat loss.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> I agree, espeically for fitness but also fat loss.


Agreed and it will bring more diversity to the board which can only be a good thing


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Agreed and it will bring more diversity to the board which can only be a good thing


Very true


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

If you're a weight-training enthusiast, no doubt you know the benefits to be gained from building strong muscles. But, is cardio training part of your workout, too? If it's not, you should consider adding it to your routine. Weight training paired with cardiovascular workouts provides a nearly perfect combination for keeping you fit and healthy. Let's look at seven reasons to add cardio training to your workout.

Cardio training is good for your heart - The increased heart rate you will achieve during your cardio workout will improve the condition of your heart and lungs, by training your heart to pump more blood in fewer beats and your lungs to move more oxygen with less effort. The improvement you will gain in your cardiovascular health will reduce your risk of heart disease and improve your blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels. Aim for 30-60 minutes at least 3 days a week in order to achieve the best results for improving your heart.

Cardio Training Burns Fat - Adding four thirty minute cardio sessions a week to your current training schedule will help you rev up your fat burning capability. The fat loss you will see will help your toned muscles be even more noticeable.

Cardio Training Revs Up Your Metabolism - In addition to the fat you will burn during your workout, regular cardiovascular training will boost your metabolism for hours after your workout, too, helping you to maximize fat loss all day long.

Your Immune System Can Improve - People who spend thirty minutes in cardio trainingat least three times a week are less likely tocatch colds and other viral illnesses. It is believed that aerobic exercise improves your immune system, making it better able to

fight off infection.

Your Mental State Will Improve - Cardio training causes your brain to release endorphins, the body's natural high. Endorphins act as natural painkillers and stress reducers.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fat, that's the sort of info and view point that would go in the 'cardio' section if it were implemented. This thread is about whether we should have that section...I presume you are in support of it though given your post.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If there is one, how about it being called *Exercise for Weight Loss*

Cardio doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Or *Exercise for Health and Weight Loss*

With sub forums for Health and Weight Loss. And even, Exercise for Health and Weight Gain?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Or Cardiovascular exercises


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> If there is one, how about it being called *Exercise for Weight Loss*
> 
> Cardio doesn't sound right to me.


That sound like a good idea!! I might even pop along and have read once ive put on a few pounds


----------

